# Hows your pants?



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm sick of having two wordrobes...especially for commuting to work.
I work in manufacturing and jeans and t-shirts are the norm.
Have you any suggestions for pants that are good for a longish bike ride, then can worn all day at work?
I've been hoping to find something with a seamless crotch and some kind of techie fabric.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Look at mountain bike clothing.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the adidas "climaproof" pants. They're almost windproof, water resistant, and $35 bucks or less. If it's really cold, throw on some longjohns underneath. Plus, you can get them with day-glo stripes, which is great for the road. Put a band around your ankle and you're all set.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

I picked up the Sombraro MTB pants from Chainlove. They have a seam down the center and are cut so that pads can be worn under them. They are basically wide droopy jeans.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

I was hoping to find something like my Chrome Shins...but long.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I've been using MUSA pants from Rivendell and love them. They are made out of a lightweight nylon and fit loose around the legs. They also have a Velcro strap to keep the pants out of the chain.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

What's a "longish" bike ride? I commute in regular old Levis with wicking boxers underneath. My commute is 20 minutes, but I can extend to at least an hour with no chafing issues.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

Door to door; 14+ miles.

The jeans thing is OK...but I chafe after multiple days on the bike.
I've been experimenting with slowing down. I usually race to work, shower, change, eat.
Now while it's still cold, I take it slow...takes an hour+ instead of 45 mins. But, I'm not as hot and sweaty...kind of like a zero sum...time wise.

Maybe I need a bike that is more appropriate, instead of my touring bike.

I like the looks of the MUSA.


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

bike shorts under jeans (or whatever pants)
that's what the messengers around here do


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tri-ac said:


> bike shorts under jeans (or whatever pants)
> that's what the messengers around here do




or bike underpads


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Got a bathroom at work?
Wear biking shorts, jeans in a backpack and change at work.
It's crazy enough idea to work.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

What if you left a coverall at work and just brought in socks/underwear every day? 

When you arrive at work, change out of your bike clothes and pull on the coverall after a quick wipe down of The Boys.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Although not pants, I adore my Portland Cyclewear Messenger Knicks.

The ones I have are a dark-grey. The in-built chamois is a bit like what you'd find in cheap lycra shorts, but perfect for commuting and wearing all day. Yes it's still a little diaper-esque, but the chamois hangs lower when you're not riding. Good thick, stretchy synthetic that feels like cotton. In summer I wear them all day, although we have a very relaxed dress-code unless meeting with clients.

I've also done bike shorts under jeans with the legs rolled up. Only issue is should you sweat too much or get soaked in rain/road grime they don't dry quickly.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

wooglin said:


> What's a "longish" bike ride? I commute in regular old Levis with wicking boxers underneath. My commute is 20 minutes, but I can extend to at least an hour with no chafing issues.



Glad to know I'm not the only one who commutes in jeans!! They really are convenient.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

You're going to work all day in your dirty biking pants? 

Your butt will be pissed!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*One tough cookie, that Wooglin!*



wooglin said:


> What's a "longish" bike ride? I commute in regular old Levis with wicking boxers underneath. My commute is 20 minutes, but I can extend to at least an hour with no chafing issues.


After 20 minutes of riding in a pair of Levi's, my arse would look like the freshly ground offerings in the Piggly-Wiggly meat department.

Wow.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

seeborough said:


> After 20 minutes of riding in a pair of Levi's, my arse would look like the freshly ground offerings in the Piggly-Wiggly meat department.
> 
> Wow.


Ditto here. I see a lot of folks in Portland riding bikes in jeans. I don't get it. Maybe they all ride for only three blocks at a time or something.

If I want to avoid the lycra look, I wear cycling shorts or bibs under nylon or softshell running pants. Haven't figured out what I'm going to do in the summer yet.

Scott


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

If you have a place to shower/change at your work, why not get a backpack or panniers and just bring a change of clothes with you? This is what I do, and it works out well.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

zpl said:


> If I want to avoid the lycra look, I wear cycling shorts or bibs under nylon or softshell running pants. Haven't figured out what I'm going to do in the summer yet.
> 
> Scott


Mountain Bike shorts! Yes they can be worn on a road bike  and yes they are comfortable (it's what I wear).


----------



## bluemarinoni (Mar 15, 2007)

I feel this requires a related, but different question- for those of you who -like me- commute in jeans or other non-bike related clothing, ...

What saddle do you use when you commute wearing Jeans?

i.e. I love my titanium rail, carbon shell, super light Flite TT, but I certainly don't commute with it. Ouch! Instead, I use a much heavier, flatter, and more padded Flite Trans-Am (I think I'm the only one in the world that likes that saddle)


----------



## rocky rode (Nov 15, 2005)

I commuted in jeans in the 80's for awhile. Besides being much less comfy than having shorts/tights I found I was wearing out the jeans where my sit bones are way before the jeans were worn out. So, it's not really a cost effective option.

Thrift stores have all kinds of light, thin pants that could work well with bike shorts under them.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have shower/changing facilities at work and I currently use them. I am looking to simplify the process. Actually, I'm looking to integrate and immerse cycling into my lifestyle...Amsterdam style. 
I feel like I'm living two lives, one on the bike and one off. I've been riding and commuting for a long time, and it seems like they should intersect, combine and continue.


----------



## nativeson (Jul 12, 2006)

*dickies*

and some padded liners underneath. i like my swobo liners.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

rayhead00 said:


> Door to door; 14+ miles.
> 
> The jeans thing is OK...but I chafe after multiple days on the bike.
> I've been experimenting with slowing down. I usually race to work, shower, change, eat.
> .


I'm confused. You have a shower. Just get a bike rack or saddle bag and bring a change of clothes to change into after you shower.

??????


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Mondays I would bring 5 pr of socks, briefs and shirts, 2 pr of jeans and a wash cloth. Fridays I took everything home.

30 minute commute, 45 minutes in the snow.

It worked for me.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

seeborough said:


> After 20 minutes of riding in a pair of Levi's, my arse would look like the freshly ground offerings in the Piggly-Wiggly meat department.
> 
> Wow.



My ride is about 25 minutes and I mostly wear jeans in the winter months. I'm 1) skinny so nothing rubs 2) just ever ever so slightly bowlegged and thus even less rubbing. 

And absolutely NO freeballing:nono: Boxerbriefs preffered but boxers work ok too. 

It works out well for my situation because jeans are a pretty durable material, roll up easily, and are pretty weather resistant. I also have pockets for keys and wallets. When I get to work I just roll down the pants (switch shoes from my backpack) and go into work. Change into scrubs and call it a day.

As for saddles, I mostly ride on a WTB Rocket V, but also spend time on an old Specialized saddle, an E3 Form Titanium, and a WTB Speed. All with no problem.

Jeans are definitely not for everyone and not for all seasons.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Carhardts. I wears 'em on a 18 mile each way commute. They rule.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't have any pants that work for a lengthy bike ride, but I have been pondering the Showers Pass Hybrid Pants - I know they're specifically designed for cycling:
https://www.showerspass.com/products.asp?ManId=1401&ProductId=10&Product=Hybrid+Zip+Off










They also come in a blacker color. Haven't tried them yet, though.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I haven't been following this thread, but I guess this isn't the time to mention that rode my first century in cutoff Levis back before I knew any better?


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

rayhead00 said:


> Actually, I'm looking to integrate and immerse cycling into my lifestyle...Amsterdam style.


I like that idea too. I've been commuting in bike shorts or tights for years, about 8 miles each way. But a couple months ago after seeing how people in Copenhagen dress on their bikes (men in suits, women in dresses, etc.) I started just wearing whatever pants I'm going to wear for the day. I do generally change my shirt when I get to work since it can get a little sweaty. My saddle is a Brooks B-17, and it's totally comfortable with jeans or whatever normal pants I'm wearing. It means carrying less back and forth and it's just a lot less hassle in general. I also ride at an easy pace in the mornings to minimize the stink.


----------

